# Shampoo Recommendations



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What shampoo/conditioner do you think is best for a German shepherd? What kind do you use? Pros & cons also.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently abandoned bottled shampoo for regular dog washing after discovering a new product that I absolutely love: Wonderside's bar soap!
Natural Shampoo Soap Bar with Citronella & Geranium

We put the bar in a net sack from the dollar store to make it grippy and make it easy to hang to dry in the shower. It's SO much easier to use than a shampoo bottle. It smells wonderful, it's all natural and safe for pets and people, and a bar seems like it will last a very long time this way. It rinses easily (it seems to be easier to rinse than many shampoos I've used), and the coat comes out very soft too. 

I can't recommend it highly enough--I was very dubious about whether a bar would work with dogs, but I'm hooked now.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like Rosie B. Good. I used the Softer than a pillow shampoo and Smoother than velvet Conditioner. I loved them so much. I saw and could feel a difference in his coat and they smell great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a shampoo that my local groomer uses. It's bottled for her with her label, made from Emu Oil.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

For dogs with double coats like GSDs, making sure you use something moisturizing is going to be key. I personally use Fresh n' Clean Baking Soda and Oatmeal as it's pretty thick with conditioners and doesn't strip the hair too much while still getting the dog clean and fresh smelling. If your dog has any issues with chronic skin problems/yeasts, though, you're not going to want to use it as the baking soda can make these things worse.

When you're using ANY shampoo, you're going to want to get another bottle (a used up dish soap bottle works well, or something from the store, preferably at least somewhat clear) and dilute the shampoo like crazy. Like with that oatmeal one I use, you would only want to do maybe a 10:1 ratio of water:shampoo, maybe even less. Especially with a coat that's going to suck up whatever water you put on it, you want the shampoo to keep the coat wet. Otherwise, it's practically impossible to rinse completely and you end up wasting shampoo. It's better to have to wash the dog twice over with a diluted shampoo than it is to not rinse all the way and cause itching.

Same thing with any conditioner you use, dilute, dilute, dilute!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magwart said:


> I recently abandoned bottled shampoo for regular dog washing after discovering a new product that I absolutely love: Wonderside's bar soap!
> Natural Shampoo Soap Bar with Citronella & Geranium
> 
> We put the bar in a net sack from the dollar store to make it grippy and make it easy to hang to dry in the shower. It's SO much easier to use than a shampoo bottle. It smells wonderful, it's all natural and safe for pets and people, and a bar seems like it will last a very long time this way. It rinses easily (it seems to be easier to rinse than many shampoos I've used), and the coat comes out very soft too.
> ...


I read your other post in this soap and after this post I'm going to get some. At the very least as a repellent for all of us.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I just read an article that says Dawn Original is safe for dogs and kills fleas on contact. It is what they use on birds caught in oil.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:wub:


Cheyanna said:


> I just read an article that says Dawn Original is safe for dogs and kills fleas on contact. It is what they use on birds caught in oil.


I read that in a case of emergency its ok to use but not on a regular basis.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wolfenstein said:


> For dogs with double coats like GSDs, making sure you use something moisturizing is going to be key. I personally use Fresh n' Clean Baking Soda and Oatmeal as it's pretty thick with conditioners and doesn't strip the hair too much while still getting the dog clean and fresh smelling. If your dog has any issues with chronic skin problems/yeasts, though, you're not going to want to use it as the baking soda can make these things worse.


I also have alot of luck with the moisturizing shampoos with the oatmeal...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I use Bio-Groom shampoos and conditioners. It worked great on my show dogs that were being bathed every week, it is carried in most pet care stores or on line, and not tested on animals (except on the outside). Just pick the formula you need.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I currently use the John Paul collection, with the oatmeal which made her coat smell great, but due to Chloe's undercoat it literally takes half the bottle to wash her. I heard good reviews about Earth Bath, has anyone used that brand before?


----------



## CC_Cavazos (Jan 19, 2020)

what's everyone thought on using Mane and Tail on your GSD's? I have seen people say they use it on a few occasions but I ave yet to try it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Any shampoo will give you good results if you use a conditioner.


----------

